# Ender's Game



## blabs (Apr 3, 2005)

"I've seen through his eyes, I've listened through his ears, and I'll tell you, he's the one."

It is in the future, when they are having conflict with an alien species called "buggers". They had chose Ender Wiggin to command their ships in the Third Envasion...

Ender Wiggin is six years old. He is taken away from his home to train at Battle School. He succeeds, and after years...

He goes straight to Command School...he may be young...but he plays by the rules long enough...that it becomes his GAME!

This is the best book EVER! Read it or fear my wrath! Lol.


----------



## Hodge (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn good book. One of my favorites. I read it when I was 10 or 11, pulled it off the library's shelf at random and never regretted it. Damn good book. Damn. Good. Book.


Too bad Card couldn't keep it up with the other books in the series... _Speaker for the Dead_ is damn good as well, but _]Xenodice_ and _Children of the Mind_ were very boring, very complex, and very boring.

_Ender's Shadow_ is almost as good as the original, although the other books in that series kinda suck as well.


----------



## blabs (Apr 3, 2005)

No matter what, I'd always love Ender's Game best...lol, I read it this year in honors english! I am in seventh grade, and it was required. One of my favorite quotes: "We may be young, but we're not powerless. We play by their rules long enough, that it becomes out game". Glad you liked the book. Can't wait to get Speaker for the Dead!!!

I heard Ender's Shadow was Ender's Game in Bean's point of view...


----------



## Pendulum (Apr 4, 2005)

Ender's game is a great book. I've read the entire Bean side of the series, except for the newest one which I saw in hardcover. I still enjoyed the later ones, though they were a bit more political and plot-oriented rather than action packed. I'd love to read speaker for the dead, children of the mind and xenocide as well. 

Ender's Shadow is basically Ender's Game from Bean's POV, but it's very different and branches off from Ender's story.


----------



## Caeser (Apr 5, 2005)

I read both, Ender's Game and Ender's Shadow.  I read Ender's Shadow first because I got it for free from my friend.  I fell in love.  Then I read game.  I didn't think it was as good.  I just loved Bean, and reading about him.  He was a genious in himself.  

As Hodge pointed out, it's a damn good book.  (Shadow>Game) only in my opinoin though.

Totally recommended for all ages.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Apr 5, 2005)

By god blabs, you're actually right.  And this contributed.  There's hope for you yet. 8)


----------



## Pendulum (Apr 5, 2005)

Now if you can only stop saying lol and putting ... at the end of every sentence, and sometimes in the middle... lol! But seriously, stop that.


----------



## blabs (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry--it's just---"teen talk"...lo--I mean, laugh out loud!!!


----------



## Gruush (Apr 13, 2005)

Incidentally, Orson Scott Card wrote a very interesting novel called "Saints" (I think). It was a semi-fictionalized history of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints (read: Mormon, of which Card is one). I didn't realize it when I picked it up. Just thought "Wow, the same guy that wrote the Ender Wiggins stuff!"

Turns out, religious or not (I'm not), this is a very interesting book.


----------



## savebykhabibulin (Apr 13, 2005)

I remember reading this book and enjoying it very much. Liked the originality in particular.


----------



## white~water (Jun 7, 2005)

wow - at las tmore people that have read Ender's Game - i love this book. Had the power to transport me to other places and i felt like i was reading forgein territory due to the covers, like any book i read at that time -about 10 - i practicaly ate it!


----------



## JBarnz (Jun 11, 2005)

I love both books but i think i'm a little partial to Ender's Game, It has a little more action.

I want to read the new one about bean and petra on earth after the invasion of the bugger homeworld.

I liked the game and the battles better from ender's perspective.

I think Ender's Shadow had less surprises and Bean didn't really do much in the way of getting into fights and coming up with brilliant schemes.


----------



## journyman161 (Jun 11, 2005)

Enders Game, Speaker, Xenocide & Children of the Mind. An excellent series. 

Wait till you read about Human & the Piggies! And see what happens to Jane. You guys got SOOO much to come!

Philotes Rule!


----------



## JBarnz (Sep 2, 2005)

I wanted to read that new one about Bean and Petra, but before i do is it any good.


----------



## Hodge (Sep 2, 2005)

_Ender's Shadow_ is good, but the rest of the books in that series are not so good. Too far fetched, too political, and too far fetched. I liked it when we were left in the dark about how exactly Peter managed to acquire so much power.


----------



## doctor (Oct 13, 2005)

I loved Ender's Game. Seriously, Ender is one of my heroes. I've read all of the Ender novels, with the exception of the newest Bean novel, and enjoyed them all; though Game was far and away the best!

If you like Card, I highly (HIGHLY!!!) recommend 'Pastwatch: The Redemption of Christopher Coulumbus. Very, very good!


----------

